# Motorhome Clean Air Zone charge.



## Phantom (Jan 22, 2021)

Check if you will be charged to drive your motorhome in a clean air zone.
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/driving-in-a-clean-air-zone

Bath wish to charge me £100/day to visit from 15th March in my motorhome even for just passing through on any main road! 
https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...ges-updates-petrol-diesel-clean-air-zone-bath


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 22, 2021)

2 of 3 vehicles we have are fine. Oddly, my '03 Passat is fine in Bath, but not Birmingham...


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes im on the list as a non runner to bath, dont want one anyway.


----------



## harrow (Jan 22, 2021)

Phantom said:


> Check if you will be charged to drive your motorhome in a clean air zone.
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/driving-in-a-clean-air-zone
> 
> Bath wish to charge me £100/day to visit from 15th March in my motorhome even for just passing through on any main road!
> https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...ges-updates-petrol-diesel-clean-air-zone-bath



Same idea with Bristol, London has a huge zone where you need a electric car


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

As I said on here before, you will be forced to buy electric, or sit at home, big brother is now in control, slowly but surely your rights are being withdrawn.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 22, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> As I said on here before, you will be forced to buy electric, or sit at home, big brother is now in control, slowly but surely your rights are being withdrawn.




I wonder what will happen to the price of electricity once we`ve all been forced into using it


----------



## Tookey (Jan 22, 2021)

Are authorities obligated to signpost such zones?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 22, 2021)

Just checked both my vehicles

Car is showing no charge in either Bath or Birmingham and the motorhome is £100 in Bath and £50 in Birmingham.


----------



## Tookey (Jan 22, 2021)

Odd, our 98 diesel would not be charged in Bath but would in Birmingham


----------



## Makzine (Jan 22, 2021)

I think if you have a blue badge your exempt but I may have got that wrong.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 22, 2021)

Some big charges, my old car was 8 quid...


----------



## r4dent (Jan 22, 2021)

Makzine said:


> I think if you have a blue badge your exempt but I may have got that wrong.



The are national exemptions and local exemptions.
There are also "small print" conditions e.g. exemption must be applied for and confirmed before journey  and each exempted journey must be registered.
I would advise researching your individual circumstance and I am not liable for any charges incurred.

National https://www.gov.uk/guidance/driving-in-a-clean-air-zone#exemptions - "disabled passenger tax class vehicle"
Birmingham https://www.brumbreathes.co.uk/info/26/about-1/7/us-1/3 " Blue badge holders will* not be exempt *from the CAZ charge.  "
Bath https://beta.bathnes.gov.uk/get-exemption-or-discount-baths-clean-air-zone  "Drivers of all higher emission PHGVs (larger motorhomes and horse transporters) can pay a daily charge of £9 rather than £100 in Bath’s CAZ."


Hope this helps.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 22, 2021)

I have checked all ours and we don't have any charges







The motorhome has disabled tax so excempt


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

r4dent said:


> The are national exemptions and local exemptions.
> There are also "small print" conditions e.g. exemption must be applied for and confirmed before journey  and each exempted journey must be registered.
> I would advise researching your individual circumstance and I am not liable for any charges incurred.
> 
> ...


Thats good as £9 for my roman bath dont seem to steep.  the page for h goods does or cannot be found.


----------



## oppy (Jan 22, 2021)

25 year old Van and 11 year old car £8 in Brum, nowt in Bath etc both using dirty old derv !!


----------



## r4dent (Jan 22, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> the page for h goods does or cannot be found.



Thanks - should be OK now


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 22, 2021)

oppy said:


> 25 year old Van and 11 year old car £8 in Brum, nowt in Bath etc both using dirty old derv !!


Same for me. I'm surprised a dirty old diesel like mine could be described as clean.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 22, 2021)

It wouldnt be so bad if they had given a period of many years warning to allow time for cars to be gradually replaced. Hitting folk in the pocket like this seems very unfair. It needs to be done but not so rapidly. Then again as someone once said about the charging zone in London. Hoped it was many £££'s a day so it priced the poor folk of the road and allowed him to get to his city job much quicker.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 22, 2021)

Suits me fine. I just won't visit these places in the van.

I doubt I would have anyway.


----------



## colinm (Jan 22, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> It wouldnt be so bad if they had given a period of many years warning to allow time for cars to be gradually replaced. Hitting folk in the pocket like this seems very unfair. It needs to be done but not so rapidly.



Bath and Bristol's, clean air zones have been in the pipeline for over 3 years, and have been in the local news for all that time. They don't affect all vehicles, many vehicles are still fine. They are being introduced due to the dangerously high levels of polution, something which is giving health problems right now.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 22, 2021)

I know few trades men or is it persons now, that this will be the last nail as far as them working in London goes. 
In fact, electrician was round today, told me I better find a new electrician. He is of retirement age but he can't, 3 daughters.


----------



## witzend (Jan 22, 2021)

Do We have to pay in the Ctrl Air zones in European Countries I have the French & German ctrl stickers just in case we where ever forced into a area but always avoid Cities but have  never seen any mention of payment


----------



## harrow (Jan 22, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Are authorities obligated to signpost such zones?



They do have low emission zone signs here BUT the are easily missed and the cameras are not always with the signs.
In summary yes its easy to make a mistake until you get a love letter through your front door.


----------



## Allen (Jan 22, 2021)

oppy said:


> 25 year old Van and 11 year old car £8 in Brum, nowt in Bath etc both using dirty old derv !!


18 year old diesel van is the same.
Slight problem....all details show correct except they say it’s a *car.*


----------



## maingate (Jan 22, 2021)

Two new no go areas for our van.  

£100 in Bath and £50 in Brum.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

Allen said:


> 18 year old diesel van is the same.
> Slight problem....all details show correct except they say it’s a *car.*


Were you under a low bridge.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 22, 2021)

My missus does personal care for disabled persons. She gets no money from leaving home to her first appointment. Then its minimum wage all day. This is but one of the services that keeps the country running in these difficult times. She cannot afford a new car and im sure theres many many others in such similar positions including many on low wage and many trades.. Now in these difficult times when health and social care is high on peoples minds and many "clap for carers" id love to know how people in her position would be expected to do their jobs in Cities? Please dont say walk, use a bike, use public transport as they cant. Visits can be as little as 15 mins and days can be rammed for carers. So can someone explain how such people will be able to do their jobs? Any sign of a big pay rise, exemptions for carers? 3 years is very very short time in terms of changing your car.


----------



## mid4did (Jan 22, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> 2 of 3 vehicles we have are fine. Oddly, my '03 Passat is fine in Bath, but not Birmingham...


My 2001 octavia 1.9td is the same £8 birmingham zero in bath.Not that go to either on purpose though.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

mid4did said:


> My 2001 octavia 1.9td is the same £8 birmingham zero in bath.Not that go to either on purpose though.


Best diesel they made. look after the body and it will go round the clock many times.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

If farm stuff is not affected then should I build a Ferguson campervan.


----------



## mid4did (Jan 22, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Best diesel they made. look after the body and it will go round the clock many times.


Bulletproof,crossing my fingers as I say that,cambelt due soon.


----------



## colinm (Jan 22, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> My missus does personal care for disabled persons. She gets no money from leaving home to her first appointment. Then its minimum wage all day. This is but one of the services that keeps the country running in these difficult times. She cannot afford a new car and im sure theres many many others in such similar positions including many on low wage and many trades.. Now in these difficult times when health and social care is high on peoples minds and many "clap for carers" id love to know how people in her position would be expected to do their jobs in Cities? Please dont say walk, use a bike, use public transport as they cant. Visits can be as little as 15 mins and days can be rammed for carers. So can someone explain how such people will be able to do their jobs? Any sign of a big pay rise, exemptions for carers? 3 years is very very short time in terms of changing your car.


We have two 'daily drivers' at moment, first is a 13 plate soon coming up to 8 years old, no charges in either zone, second is a 54 plate and 16 years old, no charge for Bath, £8 for Birmingham.
Do these sound like expensive cars driven by rich people, or maybe they are cheap cars driven by ordinary people.


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 22, 2021)

My point isnt in praise or support of oil burners we need to get rid in cities. its that poor folk cant afford electric cars or congestion charges  Care workers in London at £15 a day cant afford to drive. These costs will as long as i have a hole in my backside be coming to a town near all of us. The charges in Bath and Birmingham are just the start and will get tighter and more and more expensive as per London. And then you have the roads for the rich. So how do we avoid this? And thats the million dollar question.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 22, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> My point isnt in praise or support of oil burners we need to get rid in cities. its that poor folk cant afford electric cars or congestion charges  Care workers in London at £15 a day cant afford to drive. These costs will as long as i have a hole in my backside be coming to a town near all of us. The charges in Bath and Birmingham are just the start and will get tighter and more and more expensive as per London. And then you have the roads for the rich. So how do we avoid this? And thats the million dollar question.


 
Theres no will to avoid it.


----------



## colinm (Jan 22, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> My point isnt in praise or support of oil burners we need to get rid in cities. its that poor folk cant afford electric cars or congestion charges



Just looked on ebay for examples, this car sold a couple of weeks ago for £995 and doesn't have to have LEZ charges in Bath or Birmingham. So you don't need a EV for these, as for London, the congestion and LEZ has been in place for a long while.
2008 FORD FIESTA STYLE CLIMATE,1.4 PETROL,75,000 MILES,12 MONTHS MOT,P/X ... | eBay


----------



## colinm (Jan 22, 2021)

colinm said:


> Just looked on ebay for examples, this car sold a couple of weeks ago for £995 and doesn't have to have LEZ charges in Bath or Birmingham. So you don't need a EV for these, as for London, the congestion and LEZ has been in place for a long while.
> 2008 FORD FIESTA STYLE CLIMATE,1.4 PETROL,75,000 MILES,12 MONTHS MOT,P/X ... | eBay


p.s. the appalling pay for careers is a whole different argument.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 22, 2021)

colinm said:


> Just looked on ebay for examples, this car sold a couple of weeks ago for £995 and doesn't have to have LEZ charges in Bath or Birmingham. So you don't need a EV for these, as for London, the congestion and LEZ has been in place for a long while.
> 2008 FORD FIESTA STYLE CLIMATE,1.4 PETROL,75,000 MILES,12 MONTHS MOT,P/X ... | eBay


 Guess you missed the "just the start" bit.


----------



## mid4did (Jan 22, 2021)

What vehicles are they trying to dissuade,even my motorhome 2004 renault 3.0 litre diesel, no charges in either brum or bath.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 22, 2021)

mid4did said:


> What vehicles are they trying to dissuade,even my motorhome 2004 renault 3.0 litre diesel, no charges in either brum or bath.



That is strange because my Renault 2.2 (2012) incurs charges in both!


----------



## colinm (Jan 22, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Guess you missed the "just the start" bit.


Not really, Toffeecat is posting about little or no notice, yes there was several years notice, or at least warnings it was going to happen now there are LEZ's popping up, yes they will most likely get more and tighter, but this will be in future, and as they get tighter the cars that qualify get older and cheaper. As for vans like ours which lets face it pump out lots of polution, well what do we expect people to do?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

colinm said:


> Just looked on ebay for examples, this car sold a couple of weeks ago for £995 and doesn't have to have LEZ charges in Bath or Birmingham. So you don't need a EV for these, as for London, the congestion and LEZ has been in place for a long while.
> 2008 FORD FIESTA STYLE CLIMATE,1.4 PETROL,75,000 MILES,12 MONTHS MOT,P/X ... | eBay


For that year and a ford you would have to drop the first 9 of.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

colinm said:


> Not really, Toffeecat is posting about little or no notice, yes there was several years notice, or at least warnings it was going to happen now there are LEZ's popping up, yes they will most likely get more and tighter, but this will be in future, and as they get tighter the cars that qualify get older and cheaper. As for vans like ours which lets face it pump out lots of polution, well what do we expect people to do?


What about folk who bought cars and run them 20 years or more, surely we should have been warned in the late ninties, not last week.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 22, 2021)

mid4did said:


> What vehicles are they trying to dissuade, even my motorhome 2004 renault 3.0 litre diesel, no charges in either brum or bath.


Is it not registered as a motorhome? Mind you they do state that their vehicle data is not currently 100% accurate and to re-check closer to the time.


----------



## st3v3 (Jan 22, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Best diesel they made. look after the body and it will go round the clock many times.



Is it not the same f'kin engine? Lol


----------



## yeoblade (Jan 22, 2021)

The good thing is, it isn't complicated, I was worried old folk, without internet would be disadvantaged with these zone charges and be unsure of the penalties.


----------



## Snapster (Jan 22, 2021)

witzend said:


> Do We have to pay in the Ctrl Air zones in European Countries I have the French & German ctrl stickers just in case we where ever forced into a area but always avoid Cities but have  never seen any mention of payment


No, payment is not required, but your vehicle will display a number relating to emissions and in certain cities and at certain times, you will not be allowed to drive in the zones if you don’t have the right colour sticker.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

Use someone elses n plate.


----------



## Martin P (Jan 22, 2021)

Great excuse to not visit cities. Vile places. Except Edinburgh. I quite like Edinburgh. But you cant park there anyway. Anyway Ive already been there. I installed a job in London once. 2 hours there, 2 hours back. Nowhere to park. Never again. Its going be very expensive to get get tradesmen to work there if not impossible. 5 times usual rate? Not enough. 10 times? I could hire a van for the job. Actually I think I will just leave it. Life is too short. Probably get all my tools stolen anyway. Town planners haven't allowed for tradesmen's vehicles so there's a ticking timebomb


----------



## Robmac (Jan 22, 2021)

Martin P said:


> Great excuse to not visit cities. Vile places. Except Edinburgh. I quite like Edinburgh. But you cant park there anyway. Anyway Ive already been there. I installed a job in London once. 2 hours there, 2 hours back. Nowhere to park. Never again. Its going be very expensive to get get tradesmen to work there if not impossible. 5 times usual rate? Not enough. 10 times? I could hire a van for the job. Actually I think I will just leave it. Life is too short. Probably get all my tools stolen anyway. Town planners haven't allowed for tradesmen's vehicles so there's a ticking timebomb



I agree Martin, I really don't like cities even though I worked in London most of my life, I still lived 60 miles away from it.

The only reason I really go to cities these days is for a beer so I won't be driving anyway.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 22, 2021)

There are so many yellow lines around where I live im going to buy a helicopter and hover.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 22, 2021)

Martin P said:


> Great excuse to not visit cities. Vile places. Except Edinburgh. I quite like Edinburgh. But you cant park there anyway. Anyway Ive already been there. I installed a job in London once. 2 hours there, 2 hours back. Nowhere to park. Never again. Its going be very expensive to get get tradesmen to work there if not impossible. 5 times usual rate? Not enough. 10 times? I could hire a van for the job. Actually I think I will just leave it. Life is too short. Probably get all my tools stolen anyway. Town planners haven't allowed for tradesmen's vehicles so there's a ticking timebomb


 
Same here, I live in one, last thing I want to do is visit them,   although I don't mind the odd day.
Tradesmen and small businesses are not wanted, you've all got to work for big nationals now, and I've lost count of one man bands that have packed up over last few years, and a big part of that is the expense of keeping vehicle compliant.
My 2015 Sprinter is going to have to go soon, bugger all miles on it. Still it's going to make a nice camper, I hope, might just end up being traded in though


----------



## 2cv (Jan 23, 2021)

Glasgow‘s plans for LEZs are in disarray at present, only applying to buses for which many millions in grants have been paid. For other vehicles it looks like the end of 2023 now. Certainly for entertainment venues it may well have a terminal effect when combined with the effect that covid has had. There are over 40 locations earmarked for zones in Scotland meaning that travel in anything but a very recent van will be difficult, but thankfully their progression has been very slow in implementation.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Same here, I live in one, last thing I want to do is visit them,   although I don't mind the odd day.
> Tradesmen and small businesses are not wanted, you've all got to work for big nationals now, and I've lost count of one man bands that have packed up over last few years, and a big part of that is the expense of keeping vehicle compliant.
> My 2015 Sprinter is going to have to go soon, bugger all miles on it. Still it's going to make a nice camper, I hope, might just end up being traded in though



Just sold a 2015 Sprinter Mark. Nearly 200k on the clock. We were going to let it go for about 3 grand then Mercedes offered us 8 so I suspect it was worth a lot more than that. That was a flatbed though.

You're not looking at selling the 4x4 are you?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 23, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Just sold a 2015 Sprinter Mark. Nearly 200k on the clock. We were going to let it go for about 3 grand then Mercedes offered us 8 so I suspect it was worth a lot more than that. That was a flatbed though.
> 
> You're not looking at selling the 4x4 are you?


If its 8 grand against a new unit its not , what they do is take some profit of the new unit on paper and add it to your price on old unit, common trading trick, now if it were in your pocket then thats a new ball game.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 23, 2021)

Martin P said:


> Great excuse to not visit cities. Vile places. Except Edinburgh. I quite like Edinburgh. But you cant park there anyway. Anyway Ive already been there. I installed a job in London once. 2 hours there, 2 hours back. Nowhere to park. Never again. Its going be very expensive to get get tradesmen to work there if not impossible. 5 times usual rate? Not enough. 10 times? I could hire a van for the job. Actually I think I will just leave it. Life is too short. Probably get all my tools stolen anyway. Town planners haven't allowed for tradesmen's vehicles so there's a ticking timebomb


I believe Bristol have come up against this problem already. No tradesman wants work in the clean air zone. The rumour seems to be that it will be dismantled. I notice that the idea of having one in Portsmouth has gone quiet recently.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 23, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> If its 8 grand against a new unit its not , what they do is take some profit of the new unit on paper and add it to your price on old unit, common trading trick, now if it were in your pocket then thats a new ball game.



No not part ex Trev.

It had been sitting on my drive for months and we just wanted rid of it.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 23, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Just sold a 2015 Sprinter Mark. Nearly 200k on the clock. We were going to let it go for about 3 grand then Mercedes offered us 8 so I suspect it was worth a lot more than that. That was a flatbed though.
> 
> You're not looking at selling the 4x4 are you?


No, keeping the 4x4. Luckily thats Euro 6 so alright at the moment. I have priced up a new one and the longer I can put that off the better. 

Other van is Euro 5, so has to go before Sept or October, whenever it is when the ULEZ expands.


----------



## alwaysared (Jan 23, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> 2 of 3 vehicles we have are fine. Oddly, my '03 Passat is fine in Bath, but not Birmingham...


That's because Bath doesn't charge for private vehicles but Birmingham does 






My motorhome is also £8.00 in Brum but free in Bath!

Regards,
Del


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 23, 2021)

Just a thought, my van is now on Spanish plates. Anyone know how that will work if I come to UK for short visit?


----------



## Snapster (Jan 23, 2021)

We went to London a couple of years ago and stayed on a campsite within the LEZ. ( we are registered with Transport for London with a French reg Euro 6 van) 
I was pleasantly surprised that the air was pretty clear, I have asthma and one thing that can set it off is vehicle pollution, especially old diesels!  I had no problems in London. 
I may be in the minority here but I think clean air zones are a good thing and if it reduces the highest polluting vehicles from entering city centres, then i’m all for it.......with one caveat. 
The councils should have some sort of exemption for residents and traders in the cities to be able to use their vehicles with maybe a substantial contribution to help remove the most polluting vehicles with newer models. 
These low emission zones will only work properly if the councils step up and work financially and openly with communities to reduce pollution


----------



## mark61 (Jan 23, 2021)

jacquigem said:


> Just a thought, my van is now on Spanish plates. Anyone know how that will work if I come to UK for short visit?


 If they work like the London LEZ you may have to register first.
For London, first check number plate here, https://tfl.gov.uk/modes/driving/check-your-vehicle-35896


----------



## Phantom (Jan 23, 2021)

mark61 said:


> If they work like the London LEZ you may have to register first.
> For London, first check number plate here, https://tfl.gov.uk/modes/driving/check-your-vehicle-35896


Not that I ever want to go to London again, but I took a look anyway. For us it would be £100/day charge in ULEZ zone, but no charge in LEZ zone.


----------



## maingate (Jan 23, 2021)

mid4did said:


> What vehicles are they trying to dissuade,even my motorhome 2004 renault 3.0 litre diesel, no charges in either brum or bath.



Mine is newer than yours with the same engine but I get charged. I suspect yours is under 3.5 ton, whereas mine is 4.5 ton and a PHGV.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 23, 2021)

Phantom said:


> Not that I ever want to go to London again, but I took a look anyway. For us it would be £100/day charge in ULEZ zone, but no charge in LEZ zone.


Having done a stint of delivering into Central London I can't think why anyone would want to drive in if they could possibly avoid it, especially when public transport is so regular and reasonably priced.


----------



## mid4did (Jan 23, 2021)

maingate said:


> Mine is newer than yours with the same engine but I get charged. I suspect yours is under 3.5 ton, whereas mine is 4.5 ton and a PHGV.


3.5 ton,motorised caravan top of my head.German import.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 23, 2021)

Robmac said:


> No not part ex Trev.
> 
> It had been sitting on my drive for months and we just wanted rid of it.


You got a good price then, more Enfield money.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 23, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> You got a good price then, more Enfield money.



My minds been straying towards a T100 recently Trev.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 23, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> You got a good price then, more Enfield money.


 It's a Sprinter Trev   
8000 sounds fair for a quick no hassle sale, still leaves enough of a margin for dealer to earn a good few quid too.


----------



## Owlhouse (Jan 24, 2021)

Phantom said:


> Check if you will be charged to drive your motorhome in a clean air zone.
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/driving-in-a-clean-air-zone
> 
> Bath wish to charge me £100/day to visit from 15th March in my motorhome even for just passing through on any main road!
> https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...ges-updates-petrol-diesel-clean-air-zone-bath


If you want to visit Bath use the Lansdown park and ride (north of Bath). They have large bays at the far end for motorhomes. Parking in town is virtually impossible and very expensive. Plus the traffic is horrendous.


----------



## wildman (Jan 24, 2021)

Phantom said:


> Check if you will be charged to drive your motorhome in a clean air zone.
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/driving-in-a-clean-air-zone
> 
> Bath wish to charge me £100/day to visit from 15th March in my motorhome even for just passing through on any main road!
> https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...ges-updates-petrol-diesel-clean-air-zone-bath



*Bath's Clean Air Zone*
Clean air zones are being introduced across England so that we can all enjoy cleaner, healthier air. 
*Bath’s Clean Air Zone (CAZ) starts on 15 March 2021*. From this date, you may have to pay a daily charge to drive in the zone if your vehicle does not meet required emission standards. 
Please check whether your vehicle will be charged in a clean air zone at www.gov.uk/cleanairzone. All you need is your vehicle registration number. 
Private cars and motorbikes *will not be charged* in Bath’s CAZ, regardless of emissions, but they may be charged in other zones.
Private cars will NOT be charged, so maybe your motorhome is still registered as a commercial vehicle.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 24, 2021)

Robmac said:


> My minds been straying towards a T100 recently Trev.


I have the real one


----------



## Robmac (Jan 24, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> I have the real oneView attachment 91804



Now that's a beauty Trev!


----------



## wildman (Jan 24, 2021)

Makzine said:


> I think if you have a blue badge your exempt but I may have got that wrong.


nope,  but disabled tax maybe


----------



## Thistle (Jan 24, 2021)

Well this thread is interesting but for a different reason I wonder if it will start catching people exploiting VED exemptions! Ex Police Vehicles, Ambulances, etc.

I wish there was a definitive way to check the taxation class of a vehicle online but I don't think there is *unless any of you know differently?*

I notice that emergency service vehicles that do not meet the required emission standards are not automatically exempt under this scheme which is unexpected.
For Bath an exemption has to be applied for by the owner, for Birmingham the relevant service will be contacted.

Most emergency service vehicles are VED exempt only when being used in compliance with the exemption.
This exemption is often knowingly exploited by dishonest second owners that buy them to convert to Camper Vans, Burger Bars, Mobile Workshops etc.

There are hundreds if not thousands of them out there on our roads not paying their dues like the rest of us!
These same dishonest VED evading owners probably run their vehicles over weight, on bald tyres, lacking maintenance and lie to their insurers etc as obviously once they start down the slippery slop of dishonesty where do they stop!


Identifying VED evaders that exploit tax exemption status, using the standard online portal has proven difficult making it hard to report these people.

E.g. lets take this random reg number ' YX62EYY' from the Internet as an example of an ex Ambulance that is afaik privately owned and now a Camper Van.
using the usual "Check if a vehicle is taxed and has an MOT" portal we get






but using the emission portal we get:





This is the first time ever I have found an online tool that may just hint the vehicles taxation class is something other than PLG or PHGV etc and hence could still be incorrectly VED exempt.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 25, 2021)

wildman said:


> *Bath's Clean Air Zone*
> Clean air zones are being introduced across England so that we can all enjoy cleaner, healthier air.
> *Bath’s Clean Air Zone (CAZ) starts on 15 March 2021*. From this date, you may have to pay a daily charge to drive in the zone if your vehicle does not meet required emission standards.
> Please check whether your vehicle will be charged in a clean air zone at www.gov.uk/cleanairzone. All you need is your vehicle registration number.
> ...


But it's not a private car, it's registered as a motor caravan, PHGV, 4200kgs.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 25, 2021)

Thistle said:


> but using the emission portal we get:
> 
> View attachment 91822
> 
> This is the first time ever I have found an online tool that may just hint the vehicles taxation class is something other than PLG or PHGV etc and hence could still be incorrectly VED exempt.


Do you have a link for the emission portal?


----------



## Thistle (Jan 26, 2021)

Phantom said:


> Do you have a link for the emission portal?


It's in the very first post of this thread


----------



## Thistle (Jan 26, 2021)

Phantom said:


> But it's not a private car, it's registered as a motor caravan, PHGV, 4200kgs.


Having read through a bit more about the exemptions, I initially thought the ANPR cameras they will be using would simply reference the DVLA for vehicle info but as we all know the body type on the V5 does not always accurately reference a vehicles use anymore especially for those of us driving "Vans with Windows".

I think they will also be using a separate database as well hence people must register their type of vehicle in advance to qualify for the discount to £9 etc otherwise it will be full whack


----------



## Turtletim (Jan 26, 2021)

Tookey said:


> Are authorities obligated to signpost such zones?


Anybody know if any of the satnav apps enable routing around the zones? It'll take a lot of stress out of driving near these areas out of the equation


----------



## long time dead (Jan 27, 2021)

Toffeecat said:


> It wouldnt be so bad if they had given a period of many years warning to allow time for cars to be gradually replaced. Hitting folk in the pocket like this seems very unfair. It needs to be done but not so rapidly. Then again as someone once said about the charging zone in London. Hoped it was many £££'s a day so it priced the poor folk of the road and allowed him to get to his city job much quicker.


Remember when we were all convinced to buy diesel, then they put the price up.nothing new then


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 27, 2021)

If we go electric will we be CHARGED  extra for electricity as its free here as of now.


----------

